# Nail Grinders or Nail Trimmer



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

Can someone recommend good nail grinder and is 7 weeks or so too young to start my pup getting use to it even if I "pretend" to do her nails. Or is a nail grinder a waster of money and just go with nail trimmer which I"ve had little success with dogs as last time I did this to my Shepherd I cut the quick and she bled for an hour until I bought some quick stopper.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a nice Dremel. I tried the battery power one but it really isn't strong enough for big dog nails. It worked fine on smaller dogs. Also, my battery got really weak and wouldn't hold a charge after a not so long time. I ended up getting a corded Dremel that has 10 speeds and it has worked wonders! So much better! 

I have been using a Dremel for years. I started Hazel with it at only weeks old. I'm pretty sure her breeder dremeled her nails before 8 weeks old even. They were pretty short when I got her. 

I hate nail clippers. I can use them. But I hate them. 

I think for Christmas I'm going to ask for the Flex Shaft Attachment for my Dremel. 

Another plus to an actual Dremel is that you can use it for other little things around the house.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been told by groomers to buy a dremel in a hardware store, not the grooming type, for dogs nails. I do have the dremel for dogs and it works awesomely on my Bostons, but as Itsmeigh says, it's not powerful enough for standard poodles. However, Bostons are horrible for nail clipping and mine are super good for dremeling. PLUS apparently the dremel cauterizes the quick if you do grind into it, not that I've ever done that yet (and hopefully won't, but it happens).


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have used dremels for years. I do have a corded one but the cord seems to get in the way sometimes. So it is the backup for my 2-speed cordless Dremel. 

Please realize that you have to be sure your dog's ears are out of the way before dremeling. If your dog moves his head and gets a powerful corded dremel caught in ear hair it can pull out the hair and scare the dog.

I also shave the feet first and make sure to cover the long hair on the legs with my hand.

The only nails that I use nail clippers for is Dakota's dew claws. I don't feel comfortable with a dremel in the midst of all that longer hair.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

You can absolutely start a tapping game to get her used to the sight and presence of whatever tool you'll use. If she's footshy, start with training for her to accept picking up and touching and handling her feet without any tools at first. It may be beneficial to pick a cue that's separate from the one you'll want to use for a "shake hands" trick. Just lots of easy repetitions and treats, short sessions. She'll love to have you touch her feet, that's the goal. And when you introduce the tool she'll love that too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

'Rotary grinder' is the proper name.... 'Dremel' is a brand name famous for their grinders......I've used both clippers and grinders on my dogs (and parrots) and the corded grinders are more powerful and last longer. My current grinder is a Ryobi (corded) that has variable speed and I use it with a flexi-shaft. I've had this one for 10 years and it's still working!
I would agree that you should use a regular grinder (not a pet) for Standard poodles.............the 'pet' nail grinders just aren't powerful enough.
I also use clippers for the dew claws because of the risk of getting hair caught.

I did read though, that you can take a piece of pantyhose material and poke your dogs nails thru it to hold the hair out of the way..........haven't tried it but it sounds like it could work!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

While rotary grinder is indeed the correct terminology, I will not be using that term, especially since the only grinder I use has been a Dremel. Everyone understands what you mean by dremeling the nails.

Sometimes a brand name becomes a general term for the product. Did you ever "xerox" something years ago on a photocopier that was not a Xerox? How about a Kodak moment?


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I bought a dremel used for grinding down acrylic nails, a lot cheaper than a dremel and works fine on my mini schnau nails which are almost the same size as my MIL goldies nails and really tough. The pet one hardly scratched the surface. I've always used the replaceable emery board type file and not the metal attachments they can get too hot and burn

I read about the pantyhose trick, never had to use it though even with hairy feet not ripped any fur out. Different matter if your dog has ticklish feet though.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

If you want a rotary grinder, get a good general one (Dremels are pretty cheap even with a bunch of supplies, and generally considered pretty good) -- you'll find it's useful for quite a lot of tasks, especially if you're into crafts or tinkering!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I use the two speed cordless dremel on Raven's black spoo nails and it works like a charm! I have been using it on her since I got her at 14 wks. Will never go back to clippers.:act-up:


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I have always used a dremel. I too have used clippers and don't really like them, Im so worried Im going to cut to much. I have the type that has the 'stone' on the end of the flexible cable so the body of the machine is out of the way. It even came with a hook that clamps on to the edge of the grooming table! So you can just leave it hanging there ready to use. Does a great job on my Standard and my Border Collies nails.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I have used my Dremel, this one: Robot Check for years, even on my tiny dogs. I use this attachment which I love: Robot Check That makes it so much more manuverable. It came as a kit with a tool box...all kinds of stuff inside. This less than I paid quite some years ago. I like the higher rpm because it doesn't tend to catch and really gets the job done. BUT you have to be careful not to burn them. Here are the best instructions IMO on the web:

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

And as for starting at your pup's age...yes! You can do baby steps...tapping on nails, scraping your nails on the pup's nails, with lots of reward, holding hands while you watch movies together. Then showing the pup the dremel with it turned off....click/treat. Then turn it on but some distance from pup...click/treat/fuss. If pup goes to investigate, click/treat. And finally, see if you can take just the barest smidgen of nail off of one nail. Have a party and that's it for the day. Take it slowly and make sure it's associated with a great time, no force or punishment, nervousness, one or two nails at first, then a few more etc. And your pup will be a cinch to do later on.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 12, 2016)

Has anyone used the nail clipper with the quickfinder? I used to have Beagles so I could see the quick right through the nail, but our spoo pup will be black and I'm scared. The quickfinder lights up green, or yellow when you're close to the quick, and red when you shouldn't cut. 

It's like this one









Any thoughts? Is the Dremel better than these?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Very interesting clipper! I still prefer using a dremel as the nails will have smooth edges using it, while when using a clipper the edges are still sharp and need to be filed sometimes!

Also the high speed of a dremel can usually prevent the quick from bleeding as it has a 'caudary' effect if needed........


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Kaiser, that looks like a pretty slick gizmo. But I too prefer the Dremel, not only because it makes the nails smooth and blunt, but also because it's more comfortable for the dog if done correctly that is. Clipping squeezes the sides of the nail together and squishes the vein inside and that is ouchie. So, yeah...it's Dremel all the way for me.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Kaiser, my mother bought one and it did not work. She ended up returning it.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

I will echo what other posters have said. I used a dremel that you get from Home Depot. You want one that you plug in to give you enough power. I've tried the battery-operated pet-specific ones and they are not strong enough to do the job.

I've also used the nail clippers. With these though, you definitely run the risk of hitting the quick. If you choose to use clippers, makes sure you have the wound-seal powder. You can get that at drug stores or pet stores. Have it ready by your side when clipping just in case. Once you get used to clipping your dogs nails though, you will typically get the idea of where you can clip and to avoid the quick. 

As long as you don't go too far in between clippings, the quick won't grow longer. But if you end up going too long in between, and then you go to clip them, you need to shorten them a little at a time (like in weekly intervals) to get them back to the short length that you once had.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

This is an interesting discussion. I do the nails on my Scotties, which are black and every big as big and thick as my spoo's were. And I did lots of nails as a pro groomer. I have always cut first, then dremeled. I cut off as much as I feel is safe, then dremel around the edges. When I'm done, the "quick" extends out of the middle of the nail, and the hard edges are trimmed down around it. In three days, the quick will retreat up the nail and if I want it to be shorter, I'll dremel around the edges again. Because I'm not grinding off a long nail, my battery operated dremel works just fine. I usually change out the rechargable batteries between dogs, though. I started doing it this way because I don't like all the dust it makes!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have always gone with a heavy duty battery powered Dremel; it was a godsend on the Rotty and Airedale. I will add one caution, with embarrassment. Make sure you tie back your own long hair, as it will wrap quite nicely around the shaft of the Dremel before you know it.


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

I have used a corded Dremel veri speed for years. For Christmas I received the LED lighted cordless Dremel Micro 4 speed (only model they make lighted) - I love it. First time ever even with directed lighting, sunlight etc that I can actually see what I am doing when grinding the nails whether whiter or black nails! My corded Dremel is now a household tool instead.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've had the Dremel 7700 cordless grinder for a couple of years. It stopped charging well, so I bought Dremel 3000 corded, variable speed yesterday. I love it--all the difference in the world. My cordless didn't work half as well even when it was new. The dogs seem to mind this one less, probably because it's much faster and more powerful. I barely have to touch the nail. This is the first time I've been able to do all four of Blue's feet at one time.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I've read this thread with great interest, as I am preparing to bring home my tpoo puppy next month. I would like to buy a Dremel-type device to maintain her nails between groomings. A lot of this discussion seems to involve spoos. Does it apply equally to toys? For example, would the pet Dremel be better than the general purpose Dremel for such tiny nails? Would cordless be powerful enough, or should I go with corded?


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I use the pet dremel. It takes 4 "AA" batteries. I use rechargables, and I keep extras on the charger. The charge lasts thru all 3 of my Scotties if I have a fresh sanding drum on the dremel. If it gives out, I just change the batteries. It has plenty of power for the job. As I said in an earlier post, Scottie nails are very large and black, like a much bigger dog's, easily the equal of a spoo. I tip the nail with the clippers first, then dremel. If I tip first, it takes less battery charge and I don't like breathing all that dust. I have a corded dremel also, but I found it awkward..it's longer and the cord definitely gets in the way, especially when you are training a jumpy dog new to the whole dremel experience.

I didn't dremel as a pro groomer, I used a regular nail file to round the tips after clipping nails. Dremelling's definitely better.


----------

